# Old country store Diorama



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is an old country store I built,this is an older picture and I have done improvements but what do ya think?


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i think it came out great. what scale is it?


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

It's in 1/24th scale,I have made changes to it ,I put a childs bike and some discarded oil cases outsde the door.I will get some new pictures soon. My Dioramas are all in their own display cases and are sometimes hard to get good pix .


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

At AC Moore, they sometimes sell old Americana logo magnets similar to your large orange oil can there. Might make for a good Pepsi-Cola sign or something on the side.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought a Coke sign on line they stated it as 1/24th scale,it turns out it was more like 1/18th so it's to big,oh well.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice job, bucwheat - :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

This is about the 7th or 8th time I've looked at this little gem. Super nice work, I'm in awe of the weathered board siding. You can almost smell the old wood.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

The boards are actually wooden stir sticks,I took some gray craft paint and watered it down and brushed it on.I have a buddy who will take some shots of my Dio's soon ,he is much better with the camera.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job. It fondly recalls the all-purpose general store, the one-stop shop for all your needs. 

Sean


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks,that is what I was shooting for SJF.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What, no hound dog laying on the porch with a couple of old timers in rocking chairs? Looks great! :devil:

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Tried finding an old dog for the porch but didn't like what was out there.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great work. I love dio's like this. Very realistic.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A whole lot of realizem to that one... Excellent job !!!*


----------

